# Tool Talk > Machines >  Traffic cone striping machine - GIF

## Altair

Traffic cone striping machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Traffic cone placement and retrieval truck - GIF
Traffic cone sandbag filler - photo
Traffic cone pickup tool - GIF

----------

Scotty1 (Feb 25, 2021)

----------

